# HELP ! I don't know what to get (Evic or Subox)



## MunG (20/6/15)

SO here it is,

I have been watching the new 2 great products that are coming in full steam,

I just cant decide what to get,

Evic or Subox.

As I see it, the Evic will give me a lot of options and good battery life etc.
But as its intended for Temp Control and watching various reviews, it seems you
fall back to normal VW. Plus the issues a lot of people are experiencing.

Although, nice looking, nice battery life, 60 Watt also, its different.

A lot of plus and could be a really nice device.

then the Subox,

Sexy as hell, and I am accustomed to the sub-tanks, love them all.
With some minor mods to my rba its a ripper.
the mod is 50 Watt. plus I can change batteries, a lot of good things I hear.
No real issues.

I like both, I don't want to get both as yet, but what first ?

See if you guys can help me decide

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/15)

I swore I was finished with buying anything other than REO's but I am waiting for a White Subox because I think this may just be the new go to set up for those that want a no hassle decent flavour vape!

I hate Subtanks but now that they have produced a 1,5Ω coil it may just be the right set up for pure flavour!

So my vote goes to the Subox!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MunG (20/6/15)

Thank you Rob,

Keep in mind the tank from the Evic can take like 4 different coils too.

But I agree with you there, it should be very reliable, and BVC coils, Ahhh yeahh
not to mention the new rba.

Thanks for the input

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/15)

I'm a little over temperature control and building coils with the oh so soft nickel. Changing wicks is such a pain because if you are not gentle the coil gets all disfigured and you have to start again. Yes you have the bonus of never getting a dry hit... but I have to say the Billow 2 is very happy (as am I) on the SX Mini in power mode. Not a dry hit yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (20/6/15)

I have been watching that device too, thanks to The Lung Brewery
It does look awesome, but if I am traveling etc, then building a coil if I have to on the road, 
could be a pain.

I Have another question I would like to add, 
I have asked around, I would like to try dripping and I want to know what 
is recommended, flavor wise.

I know you guys love the REO setups but those are bit steep in pricing
and I am a gadget kinda guy, what atty \ Clone could i try ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/15)

MunG said:


> I have been watching that device too, thanks to The Lung Brewery
> It does look awesome, but if I am traveling etc, then building a coil if I have to on the road,
> could be a pain.
> 
> ...



The Rogue is probably the best of the clones for flavour... I think the unique airflow is what does it. Best flavour dripper in the world for me is the Vicious Ant Cyclone but that's a little pricy at R755.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (20/6/15)

Id say get the evic vt .

pros over sub box

temp control
5000 mah battery
10 extra watts


----------



## Smoky Jordan (20/6/15)

shabbar said:


> Id say get the evic vt .
> 
> pros over sub box
> 
> ...


Don't forget a sexy look

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/6/15)

I'm leaning toward the subbox:
I only need 25w to be happy.... win.
It looks killer in black or white.... win.
You can swop out batteries so if you're like me and have extra batteries, battery life is a non issue.... win.
Price, price, price.... win.


Temp sensing is still new on the market and imo has quirks that need to be ironed out but if it was easier to work with and working 100%, I'd probably lean towards the evic but as it stands, the subbox is a winner for my personal needs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## shabbar (20/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> I'm leaning toward the subbox:
> I only need 25w to be happy.... win.
> It looks killer in black or white.... win.
> You can swop out batteries so if you're like me and have extra batteries, battery life is a non issue.... win.
> ...




temp sensing has been on the market for a while now...works perfect on the sx mini , and from the reviews of the evic it does what its designed to do .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (20/6/15)

shabbar said:


> temp sensing has been on the market for a while now...works perfect on the sx mini , and from the reviews of the evic it does what its designed to do .



yeah I should've chosen my words carefully here but still, temp sensing is what, 3months old (or something like that) thats pretty new to me...
From what i've read, if you're building your own coils, temp sensing is a little bit of a drag compared to your normally run of the mill kanthal coils. This is not to say that temp sensing is crap, in fact it's the future, I am all for it. 
These are my views based on my own observations regrading my own preferences and by no means do I wish to offend anyone, each to his own I guess.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/6/15)

Erm, eVic VT I think. Much more flexibility. 

I've seen the eVic VT kit (comes with an ego one mega + a nickel coil + a titanium coil) for R1200.00 at Vape Club, and they have the black one in stock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/6/15)

Great question, was wondering that myself. So far leaning towards the Subox, for the reasons above and for KISS.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/6/15)

I would go with the Evic

I think it looks better than the subox. I am also a little over the subtank mini nowadays. 

I think the standard atty that you get with the kit or a billow 2 or a zephyrus would kick the mini's ass hands down

But hey either one should serve you well. Sorry i can't be more helpful ☺

Nowadays its so difficult to choose the right product.

I am buying my Evic as a backup to my SIG150 and to start seeing what temp control is all about

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/6/15)

My vote would personally go the eVic purely based on the fact that they have a long, strong rep with mods. Whereas Kangertech are still new to mods.

BUT I'm sure the Kanger mod will be great quality.

It's a nice little dilemma you have, because either way you will end up with a great set up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/15)

Does anyone know if the Evic can be updated via usb in case there are problems with the initial software release?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Does anyone know if the Evic can be updated via usb in case there are problems with the initial software release?



Haven't heard anything concrete. But the eVic Supreme had upgradable software. So it seems likely I think.


----------



## JW Flynn (20/6/15)

perhaps, if the smok pro m80 could, then the possibility is definitely there... but been running it since yesterday and it seems to be performing pretty well!!


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Does anyone know if the Evic can be updated via usb in case there are problems with the initial software release?


So far i dont see any mention of the firmware being upgradeble

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Haven't heard anything concrete. But the eVic Supreme had upgradable software. So it seems likely I think.


I'm very keen to get my hands on the "Bumblebee Edition" of the Evic VT but I'm weary of buying anything too new, if the software can be updated it will definitely add a safety net of sorts.

Definitely planning on getting the subox, just can't decide if I should get the Black or White one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm very keen to get my hands on the "Bumblebee Edition" of the Evic VT but I'm weary of buying anything too new, if the software can be updated it will definitely add a safety net of sorts.
> 
> Definitely planning on getting the subox, just can't decide if I should get the Black or White one



I'm thinking that i'm going to go with a BumbleBee too, seen close up shots and the paintwork looks so sexy. I'm going to give the subox a miss, single 18650's don't last very long the way I vape. Keen to play with the new Subtank RBA section though.


----------



## Silver (20/6/15)

Hi @MunG

Wish i could help you but I dont have either, so cannot advise

What i did do for you is add the (Evic or Subox) to the title of the thread so its more descriptive
I did this a while back after your initial post.
Glad to see you got some good responses.

Am wondering if anyone has both and would care to give their views

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

I've personally tried both and so far, for me at least, the Subox wins by a country mile (means a lot) 

According to some (see here) the Evic VT will NOT be software upgradable...which is a shame - they should have learned from Evolv's misakes (which they've now corrected with the DNA200). This alone makes the Evic VT a risky buy. Don't get me wrong, I've already bought one and would do so again, but given a choice between it OR the Subox, the Subox wins.

I've been using the Subox non-stop now for the last 2 days. I've gone through about 6 tanks of juice. Used it in every conceivable configuration. Loved it.

I've vaped the 1.5 Ohm coil with a mouth-to-lung setup - perfect MTL device and great flavour (the new MTL device to beat).
Vaped the 0.5 Ohm coil with lung hits - perfect and much improved flavour over the previous 0.5 Ohm coils.
Vaped the new RBA base switching from lung hits to mouth-to-lung hits on the fly (airflow switch only) - used high VG (80/20) juice at 50W and chain vaping without a single dry hit.
The new SubTank Mini is one of the best single coil tanks I've ever used. And it's a real looker too 

The Kbox Mini (the 50W mod part) is also quite amazing and this was the part I expected to be cheap and "just good enough". As it stands now, I'd personally take this little 50W mod over an iStick 50W (or any other similarly powered device) in a heartbeat. The quality is outstanding, battery replacement is painless (only takes flat tops though, but not a problem for me). The screen is bright enough to be 100% usable in bright direct sunlight (it can even flip orientation), the buttons have a fantastic click to them and there are NO rattles on the device at all. The only downside I can think of is the fact that it's not got a spring loaded or adjustable 510. It feels perfect in your hand.

For the price (and even if it were more expensive) this is the device I would recommend as the first choice. Then get the Evic later, after they've gone through some real-world stress testing (the pre-production models did have some very bad issues, which have hopefully been resolved - but this is unknown right now).

In the end, I don't think there is a *bad *choice here. Just giving my experience so far. Pick the one you like, and you will most likely be satisfied

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/6/15)

Super feedback, thanks @free3dom 
Liking what you are saying about the new "revised" Subtank Mini!
Here we go again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (21/6/15)

Evic VT... I will never use another mod without TC. Protection from dry hits and scalable vape temp makes for cool tasty clouds.


----------



## MetalGearX (21/6/15)

Both are good imo. The subox tank comes with the new vertical coils which are very good. For those of you that have the old kangertanks check out this vid on how to rebuild a vertical coil in a occ. Makes a huge difference and blows some new life into thos occ's. I can vape upto 50 watts using my ZNA 70 with this occ rebuild vertical coils. Its the balls I tell you!!
I know he looks a bit vaak but this works

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

Silver said:


> Super feedback, thanks @free3dom
> Liking what you are saying about the new "revised" Subtank Mini!
> Here we go again



This train never stops

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MunG (21/6/15)

HI Guys !


Thank for all the feedback.
I know that the subox is solid, enough said, battery life ? 
I can get 2 batteries and charge them, np

10 watts ? not that big of a deal at all for me as I haven't gone to mega powered devices as yet.

@free3dom thanks for the feedback, really informative.

Thanks for adding the extra on the thread name.


Now, my concerns for the evic :

It is not simple, easy to use -
It does have issues, I have seen then, and its not here and there it is quite a 
few times i have heard and seen it, even if you buy a device and works 100 %
who says the lifetime on it is gonna be great, it might cause a nightmare for vendors
so buying first batch, not such a good idea in my experience.

No up gradable software is what I also wanted to know, if was we would know of it.

I am no no means a Kanger fanboy, I just look at the facts
both devices look really great.

So what i will do is get the Subox, and maybe the evic later if there is enough feedback
on here.


Thanks for all the great input

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

MunG said:


> HI Guys !
> 
> 
> Thank for all the feedback.
> ...



You are very welcome, glad to help.

I think you will be very pleased with your choice - I'm loving the Subox Mini and can't wait to get a white one as well 

I will also be getting my Evic VT (production model) in this week and will be having a good look at it, especially regarding the issues that we were having with the pre-production models. I'll report back on my findings 

I'm saddened by the fact it now seems most likely to be non-upgradable, but for the price I can live with it.

Watch this space

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/6/15)

MunG said:


> HI Guys !
> 
> 
> Thank for all the feedback.
> ...


I'm glad that all this feedback has helped with your decision. Im in for the Subox but your post has made me question my decision to get the Evic VT. I've been bitten by the first release bug before, not a nice feeling. If Joyetech had made the VT in black or white only then I probably wouldn't have even looked at it twice, but the bastards just had to go and make it in the Camaro Racing Yellow! I just hope it also transforms into a coffee maker

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/6/15)

Bottom line we are all suckers for shiny new toys    

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## kev mac (22/6/15)

MunG said:


> SO here it is,
> 
> I have been watching the new 2 great products that are coming in full steam,
> 
> ...


As a kbox owner the sub box looks like a winner.as for the evic it looks great w/good reviews but the t. C. Makes them two different animals, and I'm sure it's reflected in price. The sub box is a bargain @ around 50 bucks. I think you'll be happy w/ either.


----------



## JakesSA (22/6/15)

Subox vs VT is apple vs pear. The only real similarity is interesting colour schemes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SunRam (22/6/15)

^^ What @JakesSA said. 

I own the VT60 for a week now, and it blows anything else out of the water with sheer options and precise control. I can not speak for the Subox, but the VT60 is superb. I do a lot of mindless vaping, and oh so often get a nasty dry hit, not anymore! I find the vape quality marginally better on the titanium temp control coils, but the nickel is great too. With normal Ego One coils, the VW mode works accurately as well. In temp mode it hits the exact high power vape instantly when pressing the fire button, unlike most other mods where it takes half a second to heat up. I vape it @ 50W and 250 - 300 deg C depending on my mood. It has precise resistance and battery measurement, by far the most accurate I've come across in a mod. Beautiful screen with all the info, and the operating system is simple enough, yet very powerful. One negative, and this counts for all sub ohm tanks, is it sucks juice at a tempo similar to a hungry baby on a full breast 

I've had zero issues and only a very pleasurable experience with my VT60.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/6/15)

free3dom said:


> You are very welcome, glad to help.
> 
> I think you will be very pleased with your choice - I'm loving the Subox Mini and can't wait to get a white one as well
> 
> ...




I will be looking forward to your in depth review of the eVic VT.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

SunRam said:


> ^^ What @JakesSA said.
> 
> I own the VT60 for a week now, and it blows anything else out of the water with sheer options and precise control. I can not speak for the Subox, but the VT60 is superb. I do a lot of mindless vaping, and oh so often get a nasty dry hit, not anymore! I find the vape quality marginally better on the titanium temp control coils, but the nickel is great too. With normal Ego One coils, the VW mode works accurately as well. In temp mode it hits the exact high power vape instantly when pressing the fire button, unlike most other mods where it takes half a second to heat up. I vape it @ 50W and 250 - 300 deg C depending on my mood. It has precise resistance and battery measurement, by far the most accurate I've come across in a mod. Beautiful screen with all the info, and the operating system is simple enough, yet very powerful. One negative, and this counts for all sub ohm tanks, is it sucks juice at a tempo similar to a hungry baby on a full breast
> 
> I've had zero issues and only a very pleasurable experience with my VT60.



That's wonderful news! It sounds like they have sorted out some of the issues the pre-production models had - I just hope it lasts (we had some trouble that they stopped working after a week or so, and it simply wouldn't fire anymore in temp mode). 

But you are 100% correct, when the Evic VT works it works exceptionally well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pimcowboy (22/6/15)

Have had the evic VT for just over a week now and am loving it! Am mainly using it with TC and am loving it now that I'm use to working with Nickel! Have never smoked a smoother setup and have no complaints. Have not tried the subbox but love the feel and performance of the EVIC.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MunG (29/6/15)

Guys,

I am buying tomorrow, i still dont know what to get 

Looks like i will just stick with it in store, i am just concerned about coils
Stock seems low on both, and i dont want older kanger coils.
And i am more on getting normal coils rather than tc, if i go evic.


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

MunG said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am buying tomorrow, i still dont know what to get
> 
> ...



You can rebuild both of them. With the SubTank the RBA comes in the box (and it now wicks pure VG perfectly). For the Evic you can buy CLR heads that can be rebuilt.

Sorry, but I just made your choice harder, didn't I

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/15)

@MunG go with the Subox for now, wait for the next batch of updated eVic VT's coming later in July.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (30/6/15)

@freedom yes you did. Hahaha. 
@BumbleBee yeah I think that is what I am going to do. 


I saw what happened to a coil when it kicks out of vt mode. 

And secondly the upgradable fw is not something that you can do to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (30/6/15)

Alright, so i got the subox kit,

And i am over the moon,

Flavour 10/10
Rba 10/10 compared to the old one
Build quality 10\10 this feels like something proper in my hand,


I tried some derailed on it..

To me its second to nothing that i have tried, incl the evic, the flavour is just that.

I will look into the evic once the issues are sorted.

Thank you all for the feedback

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

MunG said:


> Alright, so i got the subox kit,
> 
> And i am over the moon,
> 
> ...



Excellent choice


----------



## Jysin (30/6/15)

I have a evic and I love it. But keepers after reading all of what @free3dom has said about the sub box. I had to order one. A very convincing chap he is. My credit card has stretch marks.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

Jysin said:


> I have a evic and I love it. But keepers after reading all of what @free3dom has said about the sub box. I had to order one. A very convincing chap he is. My credit card has stretch marks.



I'd apologize, but...
once you have it in hand and vape on it you'll forget all about that poor abused credit card

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

